

Show HN: Emacs in the browser with Dropbox, GDrive, Github, etc. - brettcvz
http://brettcvz.github.com/ymacs/demo/

======
brettcvz
I felt like the vim guys got too much love from the post a while back, wanted
to bring the emacs community to the web too!

------
vj44
Super cool, great work brettcvz! Just one note: ctrl-n doesn't work as desired
- instead of moving the point to the next line it opens a new (browser)
window, as that's the binding in the browser.

------
liyanchang
This is awesome. Always wanted this.

~~~
brettcvz
Me too! By the way, the core of the editor is YMacs (<http://www.ymacs.org/>).
Source is at <https://github.com/brettcvz/ymacs>

~~~
MIT_Hacker
This is great, I really love the integration with my Dropbox folder!

